# Question



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

With all the cold in the south and the vunerable [now plastic/pex] pipes, water and sewer. Does anybody have a report on this tool.
http://www.arcticblaster.com/


----------



## redbeardplumber (Dec 4, 2012)

I have used a home made version of that exact same unit...... Works well. Sometimes can take awhile.....


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

That's what I was talking about in other post.


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

redbeardplumber said:


> I have used a home made version of that exact same unit...... Works well. Sometimes can take awhile.....


needs a coat of paint but very cool


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

That's pretty cool.

I'll be making one of those.


----------

